
Larry Page hates e-mail, but still has 'geek street cred' - CNET News - rjb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57322236-17/larry-page-hates-e-mail-but-still-has-geek-street-cred/
======
r00fus
"But meetings now are only 50 minutes long, because Page decreed that there
must be time for bathroom breaks between them."

Kudos to Larry.

Why is this not best practice everywhere? I've had to pad my schedule in some
organizations to prevent back-to-back meetings because the campus spanned
several buildings and transit time itself between meetings added 5-10min,
leave alone bathroom breaks or even updating documentation/deliverables.

------
wccrawford
That all makes sense to me. I think he's taking Google where it needs to go,
even if not all the employees want to go there.

But then, no matter what decision was made, there would be people who disliked
it... There are just far too many employees for that not to happen.

